# Kubota L3710 hyd. leak



## DLK (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a Kubota L3710D with a hyd. leak where the hyd. inlet pipe goes into the dif./trans. housing. It looks like an o-ring but cannot find any instructions for the o-ring replacement. This pipe also has the hyd. filter block on it. I think it is a 2002 GST model. Any one had any experience with this repair?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy DLK, welcome to the tractor forum.

Changing an o-ring is normally a pretty easy job. You dig the old one out of its groove and replace. I typically use my pocket knife, or maybe a small screwdriver or a box cutter to remove it. Suction line leaks usually allow air into the hydraulic system, which can be a major problem with hydraulic performance with time as air gets into the system.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

The tube has a O-ring on both ends. If you drain the oil out of transmission, then remove bolts that hold floor plate in place. Remove the two pressure lines attached to the hydraulic block. Lift the floor plate to get to the two bolts holding the hydraulic block to the brace the floor was bolted to. Remove the bolts and you should be able to pull the block and the tube out far enough. Twist the tube as you try to remove it. Install new ones, put petroleum jelly not grease as grease is not recommended for all O-rings on Kubota's. Reverse process making sure that you holding block toward trans to help sure tube in place. After you are done tightening the bolts you will notice the you can spin the tube this is normal. Refill transmission and check for leaks. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

excellent coverage rhino, also please do not bear down on those mounting bolts for the hydraulic block, hand tight is all.


----------



## DLK (Jul 13, 2017)

rhino said:


> The tube has a O-ring on both ends. If you drain the oil out of transmission, then remove bolts that hold floor plate in place. Remove the two pressure lines attached to the hydraulic block. Lift the floor plate to get to the two bolts holding the hydraulic block to the brace the floor was bolted to. Remove the bolts and you should be able to pull the block and the tube out far enough. Twist the tube as you try to remove it. Install new ones, put petroleum jelly not grease as grease is not recommended for all O-rings on Kubota's. Reverse process making sure that you holding block toward trans to help sure tube in place. After you are done tightening the bolts you will notice the you can spin the tube this is normal. Refill transmission and check for leaks. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## DLK (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks to sixbales,rhino and willys55 for the information. I think I will be able to repair this myself with this help. Thanks again for the help.


----------

